

Ask HN: LGBT Programmer for Startup - aaronmoy

Hi developers,<p>I'm working on a start up with the basic premise of providing closeted LGBT athletes an outlet to voice whatever fears, questions, or problems they may be having. Its goal is to provide a safe-haven while developing relationships with an "advisor" with the kicker being that it is completely anonymous, very simple, and easy to access.<p>I'm looking for a developer with a strong passion for LGBT issues and one who cares deeply about the problem that young kids are facing day in and day out. With the obvious impetus of the suicides, I feel it is vital to get programs like this up and running as soon as possible.<p>Please let me know if this is something that interests you.<p>Thanks!
aaron
======
AlexC04
I know I'm just splitting hairs on the semantics here, and so this possibly
isn't helpful... but maybe it is ... but I wonder if you might better phrase
that as "LGBT startup" or "LGBT positive programmer for"...

As far as I can tell, there's really no requirement for the programmer to be
LGBT, just willing & happy to work on those issues.

Splitting hairs I guess, but an "Eats, Shoots and Leaves" moment for me.

Regardless, I think it sounds a noble project and I wish you luck :)!

------
Travis
I'd be careful about how you promote this job offering. As other said, you may
either appear discriminatory or actually be in violation of state laws (some
states do not allow you to discriminate based on sexuality). If it's clear
you'll only hire a LGBT programmer, you're in violation of those laws.

In addition, try to be careful of providing ammunition to people who will
shout "reverse discrimination" at you. They seem to think that one instance of
discrimination that favors disadvantaged groups is justification to ignore
widespread discrimination.

I think what you're doing is an excellent project. But it'll be a very
difficult one, due to the social constructs you're dealing with. You'll need
to be extra careful to mind your p's and q's with everything else, so you can
more effectively get your message across.

Best wishes and best of luck.

------
aaronmoy
Thanks for the advice. I didn't mean to sound discriminatory, but as you
mentioned, I want someone who would be committed and passionate about the LGBT
issues I am trying to tackle.

Of course a non-LGBT programmer who is sensitive about the issues and would be
willing to promote said issues would be amazing to have on board.

------
variety
Yeah, you can at least try to make the ad _sound_ non-discriminatory: "LGBT-
sensitive Programmer" sounds a lot better, and gets the basic point across.
(Someone who's not LGBT themselves but has had a friend or relatives going
through some serious issues might also make for a highly motivated candidate,
BTW).

------
aaronmoy
Thanks for your support Travis - your suggestions are appreciated. As I said
before, I definitely do not want to unintentionally rule out people who are
not LGBT themselves but support the issues that are affiliated with it. What
I'm ideally looking for is a strong developer with an infectious passion for
this issue.

As opposed to someone who would just be hired to make the site, I'd love to
find a developer with staying power who would be interested in becoming a co-
founder with me.

~~~
clojurerocks
I have a background in development and an interest in applying technology to
social activism of which this certainly falls under. So id be interested in
talking to you about it. How should i contact you?

------
clojurerocks
I have a background in development and have recently become interested in
applying technology to social activism of which this certainly falls under. So
id be interested in talking to you about it. How should i contact you?

------
aaronmoy
@ clojurerocks

Thanks for the interest. feel free to contact me at: aaron.lee.moy@gmail.com

Thanks!

